# Welche Distribution für Anfänger?



## Stelo (24. Januar 2008)

Hi, ich denke so einen Thread gibt es schon, ich konnt nur leider keinen finden.

Also und zwar:
ich bekomme bald einen neuen Labtop, hauptsächlich für Schulaufgaben. Allerdings ist dazu kein Windows und ich wollte mich davon sowieso trennen, deshalb würde ich gern auf Linux umsteigen.
Ich bin allerdings noch Anfänger und eine benutzerfreundliche Version wäre sehr hiflreich.
Ich habe schon von Suse und Ubuntu gelesen .. aber ich weiß trotzdem noch nicht so richtig weiter.
Die meisten Berichte die ich gelesen hab, waren schon etwas älter.

Außerdem müsste es auch möglich sein, Präsentation zu erstellen, die ich dann in der Schule über PowerPoint laufen lassen kann. Word Dokumente müsste ich auch irgendwie erstellen können und Delphi Programme schreiben ...
Was ist denn die beste Lösung dafür? Danke schon einmal für eure Hilfe!


----------



## Raubkopierer (24. Januar 2008)

Ich möchte hier ganz klar Ubuntu empfehlen, da Suse im Moment ein recht seltsames Süppchen köchelt und Ubuntu sich näher am eigentlichen Gnu/Linux bewegt wenn man das so sagen möchte. Sprich ein späterer Wechsel zu einer anderen Distribution fällt leichter.
Außerdem erhälst du für Ubuntu unter ubuntuusers.de und im IRC in #ubuntu-de auf Freenode tollen Support zu allen Fragen 

Präsentationen und Textdokumente machst du generell am besten mit OpenOffice... das kann auch MS Office öffnen und kompatibel dazu speichern.
Delphi geht meiner Meinung nach nur über Wine. Wenn überhaupt, da Borland die Entwicklung von Kylix eingestellt hat. Ansonsten wäre da noch Lazarus als native IDE aber damit habe ich keine Erfahrung und kann so also auch nichts sagen.


----------



## Navy (24. Januar 2008)

http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/index.php?lang=de

Wurde hier aber auch schonmal genannt soweit ich mich erinnern kann...


----------



## zeroize (25. Januar 2008)

Als Alternative für Delphi, würde ich die Programmiersprache Gambas nutzen - der Syntax ist ziemlich ähnlich und Oberflächen sind einfach zu erstellen. Natürlich sind die beiden nicht komplett Codekompatibel - aber so könnte man Programme, die man in der Schule schreibt zuhause relativ einfach noch einmal für Gambas umsetzen.

Habe ich jedenfalls so gemacht und man lernt gleich zwei Programmiersprachen auf einmal ;-).


----------



## Dennis Wronka (25. Januar 2008)

Wenn Du nicht darauf angewiesen bist Medien in restriktiven Formaten (MP3, DVD, ...) abzuspielen dann ist Fedora sicherlich auch eine gute Alternative zu Ubuntu.
Natuerlich kann man dieses auch nachruesten um mit den entsprechenden Formaten zurecht zu kommen, von Haus aus werden aber nur freie Formate Ogg/Vorbis und Ogg/Theora unterstuetzt.

Grund ist dass Fedora vollstaendig freie Software ist und keine Software aufgenommen wird die irgendwie durch Patente oder Lizenzbestimmungen eingeschraenkt ist. Das wirkt sich natuerlich vor allem im Bereich der Codecs fuer verschiedene Medien aus.


----------



## zeroize (25. Januar 2008)

Ich denke zum Thema Distributionswahl ist schon alles gesagt worden - je mehr Leute du fragst, umso unterschiedlichere Antworten bekommst du. Von mir z.B. würdest du Debian vorgeschlagen bekommen. Aber das ist eben Geschmackssache. Als Hilfe vielleicht noch einen Link:

http://www.distrowatch.com


----------



## Advolo (25. Januar 2008)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Wenn Du nicht darauf angewiesen bist Medien in restriktiven Formaten (MP3, DVD, ...) abzuspielen dann ist Fedora sicherlich auch eine gute Alternative zu Ubuntu.
> Natuerlich kann man dieses auch nachruesten um mit den entsprechenden Formaten zurecht zu kommen, von Haus aus werden aber nur freie Formate Ogg/Vorbis und Ogg/Theora unterstuetzt.
> 
> Grund ist dass Fedora vollstaendig freie Software ist und keine Software aufgenommen wird die irgendwie durch Patente oder Lizenzbestimmungen eingeschraenkt ist. Das wirkt sich natuerlich vor allem im Bereich der Codecs fuer verschiedene Medien aus.



Ich würde dir ebenfalls Fedora 8 empfehlen. Einfache Benutzeroberfläche und so gut wie alles was du brauchst ist bereits vorinstalliert. Außer Audio/Video support (ist von Haus aus nicht hervorragend). Das müsste nachgerüstet werden, ist aber nicht wirklich schwierig.
Es ist optimal für Schulaufgaben/Surfen im Net und läuft (eigene Erfahrung) immer stabil.

Kannst du dir ja mal anschauen: http://fedoraproject.org/


----------



## Stelo (25. Januar 2008)

zeroize hat gesagt.:


> Als Alternative für Delphi, würde ich die Programmiersprache Gambas nutzen - der Syntax ist ziemlich ähnlich und Oberflächen sind einfach zu erstellen. Natürlich sind die beiden nicht komplett Codekompatibel - aber so könnte man Programme, die man in der Schule schreibt zuhause relativ einfach noch einmal für Gambas umsetzen.
> 
> Habe ich jedenfalls so gemacht und man lernt gleich zwei Programmiersprachen auf einmal ;-).


Wenn ich aber als Hausaufgabe ein Delphi-Programm schreiben muss, kann ich dieses schlecht in einer ähnlichen Sprache schreiben. Ich weiß nicht, was meine Lehrer dann so dazu sagen. 

Würde Lazarus denn auc unter Ubuntu/Fedora funktionieren?

Und über Fedora werd ich mich auf jeden Fall jetzt erst einmal genauer Informieren. Danke schon einmal für eure netten Tipps.

EDIT: Noch eine Frage, wie sieht es dann mit der Sprache der verschd. Versionen aus? Kann man das bei allen wählen? Sind alle auf englisch?


----------



## Advolo (25. Januar 2008)

Also für Fedora geibt es so ziemlich jede Sprache, also auch in Deutsch. Lässt sich ganz einfach umstellen.


----------



## Laudian (25. Januar 2008)

Da Delphi ein Pascalaufsatz fuer Windows ist wirst du dich da sowieso schwer tun auf Linux, da du unter Linux die Windowsbibliotheken nicht hast.  In diesem Fall wird dir nur etwas aehnliches ueber bleiben ...

Ich benoetige im Moment fuer die FH auch ausschliesslich VisualStudio, was eigentlich niemand braucht, weils genauso gute kleinere und handlichere IDEs gibt. Manchmal kommt man aber dem lehrdingens nicht aus.


----------



## Stelo (25. Januar 2008)

Naja, dann werde ich wohl Linux und Windows installieren müssen.

Übrigens habe ich mich gerade mal etwas über Fedora informiert, und dieser Beitrag hat mich etwas abgeschreckt => http://www.linux-community.de/story?storyid=24488
(Ich bekomme ein Samsung R50)


----------



## Dennis Wronka (26. Januar 2008)

Falls Deine CPU es unterstuetzt koenntest Du fuer solche Faelle auch auf ein Windows in einer virtuellen Umgebung zurueckgreifen.

Ich hab Fedora ja auch auf meinem Notebook, und dieses nutze ich auch im Buero, wo ich als Web-Developer meine Broetchen verdiene. In dem Job ist es dann auch so dass man die erstellte Seite auch im IE testen muss, und dafuer hab ich Windows in QEmu installiert.
Laeuft ganz gut, fuer den Zweck ausreichend, und die CPU im Notebook bietet nichtmal Virtualisierungssupport.

Die CPU meines PCs bietet diesen, und es laeuft alles nochmal was schneller, nahezu mit nativer Geschwindigkeit.

Virtualisierung ist mit Fedora auch einfach, QEmu, KVM (QEmu welcher Hardware-Virtualisierung nutzt) und Xen sind alle vorhanden und ratzfatz installiert.


----------



## Gunah (28. Januar 2008)

um nochmal zu den OS Paketen in Fedora zu sprechen, dieses ist kann man auch bei Debian / Ubuntu machen, dann nimmt mal halt nur die main pakete...

aber bei Fedora ist man auf alle Fälle gut bedient...

würde hier auf abeit gerne auch auf Linux Wechseln, nur leider machen dieses die Admins nicht mit 

Gruß
Gunah


----------



## Raubkopierer (28. Januar 2008)

Erläutere ihnen einmal die Vorteile eines Terminal-Serversystems auf Linux-Basis


----------



## ToniCE (28. Januar 2008)

Lazarus kommt Delphi 7 sehr nah. Nach allem was ich gelesen habe (ich selbst hatte bisher nur PASCAL und da ist Lazarus too much) kann man auch Delphi7 Projekt konvertieren.

Die IDE gibt's für Linux, Windows und MacOS und setzt freepascal als Compiler ein. Das aussehen und die Funktionalität ist auch sehr Delphi7 nachempfunden. Auch gibt es Zahlreiche Komponenten für Lazarus.

Vorteil von Lazarus: Man kann für alle genannten Systeme und noch einige Andere parallel Entwickeln. 

Als Linuxdistribution würde ich eine der gängigen Distributionen (Suse, Fedora, Ubuntu) empfehlen, da dort schon viel an Dokumentation und Hilfen vorhanden ist. Das macht einem Einsteiger das Leben leichter. Welche genau ist da schon fast egal.

Ich selbst benutze Slackware Linux. Nicht unbedingt eine für Einsteiger geeignete Distribution, aber wenn man bereit ist eine gewisse Einarbeitungszeit in Kauf zu nehmen, dann bekommt man eine stabile und zuverlässige Distribution die einfach nur "Funktioniert".


----------

